# Mantophasmatodea (Heelwalkers)



## specy (Mar 25, 2006)

Interesting insect between phasmid and mantis

http://www.museums.org.za/bio/insects/mant...todea/index.htm


----------



## Mike (Mar 26, 2006)

Wow thats really cool.


----------



## julian camilo (Mar 26, 2006)

thats very interesting, thank you. those forearms dont look very capable of catching much, but i guess they get by somehow, obviously. thanks for posting this.


----------

